# Thunder Loop Thriller Race Set



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone have this set (#9118)? According to the box art it came with two toyota GTP cars, one blue (#36?) and one red (#38?). Is the red car the Toyota Denzo? Everything I see says that car only came from Japan as and EX model.

Can anyone verify or correct the set cars?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a Thunderloop Thriller, will check what number.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine is 8610 ..... Yellow FireChicken and the #33 wide body 300zx.

Red is #38 Denso.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Forgot to mention, the one I am looking for is SG+. Was there any other red Toyota GTP besides the Denzo?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Unfortunately i'm with RJ; mine is the Fire Chicken and Nissan.  Now I feel cheated somehow... 

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Red DENSO #38 that we all know, and love is the only one I have ever seen, or heard of.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is the only photo of the set I have found. What do you think?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

How many versions of ThunderloopThriller did they make.....five?


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Charlie, 

I once bought a Thuderloop Thriller set that had the same box. The cars were the Denso and Minolta Toyota GTP's. I question the wisdom of ever putting those fragile cars in a loop set but they did.
Protinker is offering a couple of those sets with box damage currently on the auction site. The cars are sealed in their bags undamaged. The Denso sometimes brings almost what the BIN price for the set. 




MSwaterlogged said:


> Does anyone have this set (#9118)? According to the box art it came with two toyota GTP cars, one blue (#36?) and one red (#38?). Is the red car the Toyota Denzo? Everything I see says that car only came from Japan as and EX model.
> 
> Can anyone verify or correct the set cars?
> 
> ...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Super G Man said:


> Charlie,
> 
> I once bought a Thuderloop Thriller set that had the same box. The cars were the Denso and Minolta Toyota GTP's. I question the wisdom of ever putting those fragile cars in a loop set but they did.
> Protinker is offering a couple of those sets with box damage currently on the auction site. The cars are sealed in their bags undamaged. The Denso sometimes brings almost what the BIN price for the set.


Mike,
I was directed to that auction by Gareth as well. Not sure how I missed it since I have been searching hard. I agree on the worth of the set, just not sure I want to spend that much to get the cars.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Got to Love those cars CharlieTuna ..... I think you should buy it......you have great taste.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Mostly in my mouth, so I am told by those close to me. <ggg>


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

There have been quite a few sets with the Thunderloop Thriller name on them, especially down under. I wonder exactly how many there have been. Maybe I will start collect box art for those.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

I was actually just thinking that Thunderloop set with the Toyota GTP cars could be an Australian set. I don't recall seeing it in any US catalogs before, and it does not seem to have a European power supply. But who knows!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dave I'm guessing I have seen at least five different TOMY variants......If you're looking for them post a picture of each ya find in here.

How many Aurora AFX of the same name?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

That fast I found six variations online, including 9118.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

racindad said:


> I was actually just thinking that Thunderloop set with the Toyota GTP cars could be an Australian set. I don't recall seeing it in any US catalogs before, and it does not seem to have a European power supply. But who knows!


Based on what I have see of the set, I think it was a US set. My guess is that it was short lived and the cars were replaced by different ones. HOWEVER, this is all conjecture at the moment.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Charlie I'm pretty certain it's a US set. I'm also pretty certain my Nephew bought that set at Desert Hobbies in Tempe before they closed down.


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

AFX / TOMY also made 2 Camaros and 2 Corvettes that were called Thunder Loop Thriller cars.
Camaros had stripes, Corvettes had stars on them - wonder why they weren't in any of the sets?

Cool to see all the set pictures!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

N.H. Norman said:


> AFX / TOMY also made 2 Camaros and 2 Corvettes that were called Thunder Loop Thriller cars.
> Camaros had stripes, Corvettes had stars on them - wonder why they weren't in any of the sets?
> 
> Cool to see all the set pictures!


Forgot about those.....So where did I get these things 20 years ago?


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice Picture!

Got mine at a Toys-R-Us up here in New Hampshire in the mid-90's too.

Was it really 20 years ago - must be gettin' old!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

N.H. Norman said:


> Nice Picture!
> 
> Got mine at a Toys-R-Us up here in New Hampshire in the mid-90's too.
> 
> Was it really 20 years ago - must be gettin' old!


In the back of my mind I always put these cars in the ThunderLoopThriller set. Guess they could have come from Toys-R-Us, maybe DesertHobbies I just don't freaking remember. I may have gotten them at Carr's Hobby in Duluth Minnesota, I just have no bloody idea.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Forgot about those.....So where did I get these things 20 years ago?


And mine



There are actually two versions of the Corvettes. One has small stars like these, and the other has bigger stars. I have seen the others, but unfortunately don't have any pics to post.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Shut the Helsinki up about variations........lol.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> That fast I found six variations online, including 9118.


I found the same 6 sets, but I think there may be a few more.

The 9118 set was definitely released in Australia, although it apparently was also released in the USA.

The second set is number 5509, and was released in Australia, and possibly elsewhere.

The third set is number 5559, and was released in New Zealand, and possibly elsewhere.

I could not see a number on the fourth set, and I think it was an Australian release, but not sure.

The fifth set is number 5509N, and was released in Australia, and possibly elsewhere.

The sixth set is number 8610, and was released in the USA, and possibly elsewhere. This is the set RJ, and I have. I have two of them. One with my original receipt in the box.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've looked around a bit more, have not come across another one.


----------

